# Chuck roast.



## rbnice1 (May 5, 2017)

So first try with a chuck roast.  Its frozen right now.  I put a tablespoon or 2 of liquid smoke.  Then put a light coating of my normal beef rub on it.  Vacuum sealed it and into the cool water.  It will go for 24-25 hours.

I have read some posts that they set it at 130-135 and it turned out good, but im looking for something great and I want it to be fall apart for sandwiches.  I have read a bunch on smoking it and it seems like chuckies seem to be better longer because of all the fat.  they go for a IT of 195-205, similar to a brisket.  Wouldn't 200 on the Sous Vide be better?













IMG_1562[1].JPG



__ rbnice1
__ May 5, 2017


















IMG_1563[1].JPG



__ rbnice1
__ May 5, 2017


----------



## rbnice1 (May 5, 2017)

So turned it down to 135, but still not sure this is what I want.  I want it to be fall apart.  Would a higher temp do this?  Unfortunately my time line is stuck so I cant go more then the 24-26 hours alotted.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 5, 2017)

That time should be enough, based on my limited experience.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2017)

I don't think your going to get it to fall apart at 135.

My book says 161 for 24-48 hours for flaky & tender.

Or 176 for 12-24 hours for more traditional pulled beef.

Al


----------



## dls1 (May 6, 2017)

I've cooked a number of chuck roasts sous vide at 133°F to be finished and sliced as steaks for 24-36 hours and they've come out great. Sliced around 1" thick and seared, they're a very good, and inexpensive, alternative to rib eyes, but not something you can shred for sandwich meat. For that, you're going to need to cook at 170°F+ for around 36 hours, if not longer.


----------



## rbnice1 (May 6, 2017)

Well that was what I was afraid of......  So its going back up now.  14 - 15 hours at 135 and then another 10ish at 180.....


----------



## dls1 (May 6, 2017)

rbnice1 said:


> Well that was what I was afraid of......  So its going back up now.  14 - 15 hours at 135 and then another 10ish at 180.....


Hope it works out for you.

Also, It's kind of hard to tell from your photo, but it kind of looks like you're using a Ziploc bag. Those are fine for most SV cooks, but at temps in excess of 160 for an extended period of time, the seams will sometimes degrade. As a precaution, you may want to double bag it.

Good luck.


----------



## rbnice1 (May 7, 2017)

Its actually ziplock brand vacuum sealing rolls.

The chuck roast did turn out very tender.


----------



## deuc224 (May 8, 2017)

I usually go 137 for 60 hours for fall apart.


----------



## rbnice1 (May 8, 2017)

60 hours is crazy!  I will have to try that sometime.  It must be amazing.

Next chuck roast I will smoke it for 3 hours before I put it in the water bath and will allow much more time so I dont have to turn the temp up so much.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

I would be really hesitant to go for 60 hours - you might end up with mushy meat.


----------



## rbnice1 (May 8, 2017)

Yea I am not ready for that much time investment.  I was thinking more like 3 - 4 hours smoked at 200 then into a water bath for 20 hours at 165.  The last one was great but just didnt have the smoke flavor I would like.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

I would still go lower in temp, but then I like it a bit more rare.

These are some beef back short ribs that I did with about three or four hours of smoke and about 20 hours at 135. Tender as butter. I would say that these ribs would be comparable to the chuck roast in toughness and fat content, so I think that it would be really good. I think I'll do a chuck roast this weekend if they are still on sale.













IMG_1494.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 5, 2017


----------



## deuc224 (May 9, 2017)

Its not really bad actually.  I found that if i want a steak type chew with chuck roast i go 137 for 50 hours.  Comes out so damn good.


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think your going to get it to fall apart at 135.
> 
> My book says 161 for 24-48 hours for flaky & tender.
> 
> ...


Al, what book are you referring to?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> Al, what book are you referring to?


It's actually an app that I have on my phone.

I have a Gourmia SV machine & their app can be downloaded for free at the app store.

I don't think you need to have a Gourmia SV to use, or download the app.

It has all the times & temps for just about anything you could want to SV.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (May 12, 2017)

Same for the Anova and the Joule.


----------

